# ..  Federal Tax Cuts Leave States in a Bind  ..



## charley (May 12, 2018)

The federal tax overhaul cut taxes for millions of American families and businesses. But the law also had an unintended effect: raising the state-tax bite in nearly every state that has an income tax.

The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, which President Trump signed into law in December, did not directly affect state budgets. It cut federal tax rates, but also made other changes that mean more income will be subject to taxation. Because most states use federal definitions of income and have not adjusted their own rates, the federal changes will have big consequences for both state budgets and taxpayers.

Residents of the majority of states would experience an unlegislated tax increase, said Jared Walczak, an analyst with the Tax Foundation, a conservative think tank.

In Minnesota, the state estimates that residents could pay more than $400 million in additional state taxes in the next fiscal year because of the new federal law. That has set off a fight over how to respond.

The federal tax overhaul, which eliminated or capped several deductions and exemptions, effectively broadened what counts as income for some families. Previously, for example, a married couple with three children earning $70,000 might have been taxed on only about $36,000 of that income, according to the Tax Policy Center, a research group. The tax law, however, eliminated the so-called personal exemption and made other changes, which could increase this family's taxable income to about $46,000.

The Minnesota Department of Revenue estimates that if the state tax code incorporates the federal change in calculating taxable income, 870,000 Minnesota families will pay more for the 2018 tax year, by an average of $489 per person.

That's your windfall, a tax increase on large families, Mr. Auxier said.



*[SUB][/SUB]*​


----------



## T Woods (May 12, 2018)

A Republican tax plan that benefits the extravagantly wealthy and screws what's left of the middle class?... No way.


----------



## Otto Brown (May 12, 2018)

only rich people win


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2018)

charley said:


> The federal tax overhaul cut taxes for millions of American families and businesses. But the law also had an unintended effect: raising the state-tax bite in nearly every state that has an income tax.
> 
> The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, which President Trump signed into law in December, did not directly affect state budgets. It cut federal tax rates, but also made other changes that mean more income will be subject to taxation. Because most states use federal definitions of income and have not adjusted their own rates, the federal changes will have big consequences for both state budgets and taxpayers.
> 
> ...



is there a reason you never include a source link to this garbage you post?


----------



## BadGas (May 15, 2018)

Ha. Prince does it really matter.. what's the benefit of linking garbage with more garbage..? 




Prince said:


> is there a reason you never include a source link to this garbage you post?


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2018)

The truth is that the tax cuts do hurt people in some states. The states that do not control spending and have extremely high taxes, part of the Trump tax plan is to reduce federal taxes, however in doing so, it also takes takes away some of the federal tax deductions for state property taxes. Yeah, it means I can't deduct some of the state property taxes I pay from my federal income tax.. My opinion is that the Federal Government should not be subsiding states by exempting the taxes their citizen pay. It really sucks if you live in California where there's extremely high, where I live in Utah, it hurts a bit, but the overall tax burden is less so I'm not really upset about it. Guess which states all have extremely high state property tax?

https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc503

Really sucks don't it Charlie when you have to deal with the truth.


----------



## BadGas (May 17, 2018)

You know what tho.. Simple math says if you cuts taxes.. someone wins.. someone loses. Our tax code has been a mess forever and most of the tax code has been written.. and edited over the years.. to benefit only the people at the top. 

My uncle works in a machine shop. He worked for the owner of this shop for the last 20yrs almost. About 8yrs ago after the great fake depression of 2008, the shop closed and went belly up.. My uncle ended up on unemployment like so many others in the area I live. He was making $12/hr at time of layoff and for the previous 5yrs prior (so 2005 he got promoted to senior operator pay rate $12/hr. 

In 2013, the owner of the shuttered shop, opened a new shop one city over, and invited my uncle to come back to work for him... at $12hr. Not one worker received a raise first 5 yrs. In Dec 2017, my uncle along with a few others.. received their first raise.. He now makes $13hr. He owns a house.. and old truck.. everything breaks down all the time and needs fixing or replacing.. WHY DO I TELL YOU THIS??

Because people like my uncle live paycheck to paycheck.. You can almost predict how much money will be left, down to the $.01.. because things are so tight. Well.. when he received his first paycheck that was affected by the Trump Tax plan, his take home pay rose by almost $40 more per week.. 

This was like my uncle getting another $1/hr pay raise, except this one came from the POTUS. 

So again.. yall can wag broken sticks at Trump.. but at least he's trying to help us down here at the bottom. Do you realize how many Presidents have said they'll reform taxes and never do anything?? 

Even if it means I pay more taxes, so people like my uncle can get a break.. I'm happy to pay. 



solidassears said:


> The truth is that the tax cuts do hurt people in some states. The states that do not control spending and have extremely high taxes, part of the Trump tax plan is to reduce federal taxes, however in doing so, it also takes takes away some of the federal tax deductions for state property taxes. Yeah, it means I can't deduct some of the state property taxes I pay from my federal income tax.. My opinion is that the Federal Government should not be subsiding states by exempting the taxes their citizen pay. It really sucks if you live in California where there's extremely high, where I live in Utah, it hurts a bit, but the overall tax burden is less so I'm not really upset about it. Guess which states all have extremely high state property tax?
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc503
> 
> Really sucks don't it Charlie when you have to deal with the truth.


----------



## solidassears (May 17, 2018)

BadGas said:


> You know what tho.. Simple math says if you cuts taxes.. someone wins.. someone loses. Our tax code has been a mess forever and most of the tax code has been written.. and edited over the years.. to benefit only the people at the top.
> 
> My uncle works in a machine shop. He worked for the owner of this shop for the last 20yrs almost. About 8yrs ago after the great fake depression of 2008, the shop closed and went belly up.. My uncle ended up on unemployment like so many others in the area I live. He was making $12/hr at time of layoff and for the previous 5yrs prior (so 2005 he got promoted to senior operator pay rate $12/hr.
> 
> ...



Yup!


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

BadGas said:


> You know what tho.. Simple math says if you cuts taxes.. someone wins.. someone loses.



not if all of the wasteful spending is cut.


----------



## charley (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> not if all of the wasteful spending is cut.




... oh you mean 'wasteful spending'  as is trumpy's 'WALL'...... great thought Rob ,,  we agree on something    ..


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

charley said:


> ... oh you mean 'wasteful spending'  as is trumpy's 'WALL'...... great thought Rob ,,  we agree on something    ..



"If a border wall prevented 160,000 to 200,000 illegal crossings (excluding descendants) in the next 10 years it would be enough to pay for the estimated $12 to $15 billion costs of the wall."
source: https://cis.org/Report/Cost-Border-Wall-vs-Cost-Illegal-Immigration


----------



## charley (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> "If a border wall prevented 160,000 to 200,000 illegal crossings (excluding descendants) in the next 10 years it would be enough to pay for the estimated $12 to $15 billion costs of the wall."
> source: https://cis.org/Report/Cost-Border-Wall-vs-Cost-Illegal-Immigration


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

charley said:


>



right, but there is a line to get into this country and you have to come legally.


----------



## BadGas (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> right, but there is a line to get into this country and you have to come legally.



The line is considerably longer on Taco Tuesdays. Note to self.


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> The line is considerably longer on Taco Tuesdays. Note to self.




... all I'm hearing is....   you're a white guy, and feel that you are in a position to mock Latinos...   you do know that they were here before 'the white man'...   the American Indian was here 15,000 years before 'the white man' discovered it..     don't take my word for it, read a history book....


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ... all I'm hearing is....   you're a white guy, and feel that you are in a position to mock Latinos...   you do know that they were here before 'the white man'...   the American Indian was here 15,000 years before 'the white man' discovered it..     don't take my word for it, read a history book....



it figures you would get racism out of what he posted, you're such a tard.


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> it figures you would get racism out of what he posted, you're such a tard.




.. look 'dim bulb'... he posted this...
 _ 







 Originally Posted by *BadGas* 

 
                The line is considerably longer on Taco Tuesdays. Note to self.


_
​​... it's a slam at Latino's ...  you're so fucking clueless...


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> .. look 'dim bulb'... he posted this...
> _
> 
> 
> ...



STFU you dumb ass snowflake, it was a fucking joke and funny and even a Mexican would laugh. #tard


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> STFU you dumb ass snowflake, it was a fucking joke and funny and even a Mexican would laugh. #tard




.... you STFU...   go ahead and enjoy being a fucking racist pig    ...  must be nice being superior to others...   #SAD


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> .... you STFU...   go ahead and enjoy being a fucking racist pig    ...  must be nice being superior to others...   #SAD



just because you call people names and put labels on them does not make it true. #tard


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> just because you call people names and put labels on them does not make it true. #tard




... same goes for you....  but in your case you are a 'limp dick fucktard'....    #SAD


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ... same goes for you....  but in your case you are a 'limp dick fucktard'....    #SAD



yeah but I only I have one name for you which is tard.


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> yeah but I only I have one name for you which is tard.




..... of course you're not that smart or inventive...   but _​very trumpian..._


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... of course you're not that smart or inventive...   but _​very trumpian..._



Trump is the man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Trump is the man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




... like I said.. "your not that smart or inventive...   but ​_​very trumpian"...   ...​_​​


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

First of all.. If you had half a brain.. you'd be dangerous... 

Second .. Who the fuck died and made you the protector .. Why should you decide if my joke is funny or racial.. Its my joke. I never said what race or races of people are in that line ... so now.. I'll reveal who makes up that line:

The line is considerably longer on Taco Tuesdays, because it's made up of people who claim that they are:


> I'm 6'1" 205lbs 95% pure Irish, long hair, I look like an old biker... in the real world nobody fucks with me... but online everybody's a tuff guy....




Look at how this crackpot says in the real world no one fucks with his billy badass self because he looks like one of the stunt monkeys from sons of anarchy.. but then reminds us that online everybody's a tuff guy .. After he just made himself out to look like a tuff guy.. ONLINE.. 

Bro.. you're the Titanic and the Iceberg.  What a clown. 

Call me a racist or whatever dull overused lefty liberal buzzword of the day you want ...  but if you wanna rent space and bother me, you gotta start paying me rent. No rent. No space stunt monkey. 



charley said:


> .. look 'dim bulb'... he posted this...
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadGas (May 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... of course you're not that smart or inventive...   but _​very trumpian..._



^^^ Says the stunt monkey that's not that smart or inventive, nor is he Trumpian.. 



Prince said:


> Trump is the man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



^^^ He is.. and thanks to libtards.. I've pitch my tent at the high school where the voting machines are for 2020.. Dems think 2016 was embarassing. Well don't worry.. because we'll make sure this one hurts twice as bad..


----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)

BadGas said:


> ^^^ Says the stunt monkey that's not that smart or inventive, nor is he Trumpian..





......  WTF is wrong with you gassy, just how far up prince's asshole are you sticking your tongue ???     you do know that prince ain't your friend, you're so goofy  ...  you talk like a guy who's more interested in finding acceptance from your better[prince] ...  get woke bro .. because u r #SAD ...


----------



## BadGas (May 19, 2018)

To start.. if I had to guess.. something tells me Prince wouldn't be happy to have anyone's nose up his asshole .. 

Next .. Let's be real here... Prince and I do not know each other. We're not friends. We're not even acquaintances.. Have never had a conversation or mentioned anything to each other not posted on here in public for all to see.. even you. We haven't sniffed each others balls and asshole while pissing on a tree or stop sign or traffic light. We're not related .. and nor have we discussed our disdain for liberal fuckbots .. But believe me.. if there's anything Prince and I have going on, it's that we both are very "woke". 

Why don't you go buy a creative idea.. then come back and share it with us homey ...



charley said:


> ......  WTF is wrong with you gassy, just how far up prince's asshole are you sticking your tongue ???     you do know that prince ain't your friend, you're so goofy  ...  you talk like a guy who's more interested in finding acceptance from your better[prince] ...  get woke bro .. because u r #SAD ...


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ... like I said.. "your not that smart or inventive...   but ​_​very trumpian"...   ...​_​​



LOL, let me know when you start your first company and create your first product line.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ......  WTF is wrong with you gassy, just how far up prince's asshole are you sticking your tongue ???     you do know that prince ain't your friend, you're so goofy  ...  you talk like a guy who's more interested in finding acceptance from your better[prince] ...  get woke bro .. because u r #SAD ...



anyone that agrees with me has their nose up my ass? for what, am I going to do something for them? lol


----------



## charley (May 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> anyone that agrees with me has their nose up my ass? for what, am I going to do something for them? lol




..... yea ,,,,  they seem to think so, haven't you ever noticed that... it's those that never disagree with whatever crazy point you make...      ..


----------



## BadGas (May 19, 2018)

Now Charley can speak on behalf of all members who have ever agreed with Prince., including me. He seems to know what we're all thinking... . ALL OF US.. 

Charely .. do you still call this make pretend land you live in Philly?? Or is there some other name for this mystic place you live in????? 

Wait .. lemme guess.. Charleys Iron Mag ?? 



charley said:


> ..... yea ,,,,  they seem to think so, haven't you ever noticed that... it's those that never disagree with whatever crazy point you make...      ..


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... yea ,,,,  they seem to think so, haven't you ever noticed that... it's those that never disagree with whatever crazy point you make...      ..



no the only thing I have noticed is most people disagree with you.


----------



## charley (May 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> no the only thing I have noticed is most people disagree with you.



... of course they disagree...  they are pro-trumpers...  it's like 30 to 1 ...I get ganged up on ever time I post....ASF is even worse   ..


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2018)

charley said:


> ... of course they disagree...  they are pro-trumpers...  it's like 30 to 1 ...I get ganged up on ever time I post....ASF is even worse   ..



no we are pro-America unlike you.


----------



## charley (May 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> no we are pro-America unlike you.




..... what a trumpian thing to say.....        ...


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... what a trumpian thing to say.....        ...



all people like you should move to Mexico.


----------



## BadGas (May 22, 2018)

Jesse Ventura has already laid claim to Mexico for American Patriots. 

Charley wouldn't be welcomed there.. better he goes to Canada with rest of his Socailist brothers and sisters.. 



Prince said:


> all people like you should move to Mexico.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Jesse Ventura has already laid claim to Mexico for American Patriots.
> 
> Charley wouldn't be welcomed there.. better he goes to Canada with rest of his Socailist brothers and sisters..



Good point, I only said Mexico cause I know how much Chuck and the Libtards love illegal immigrants.


----------



## solidassears (May 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> Good point, I only said Mexico cause I know how much Chuck and the Libtards love illegal immigrants.



I think really he needs to go to Venezuela; it's a socialist paradise and Chuckie would love it there.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I think really he needs to go to Venezuela; it's a socialist paradise and Chuckie would love it there.



or Cuba.


----------



## charley (May 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> or Cuba.




..... Cuba sounds good,,  you paying ???  





if you're buying , I'm flying.....


----------



## BadGas (May 23, 2018)

I don't know about sounds good.. 

But it sure looks good. 



charley said:


> ..... Cuba sounds good,,  you paying ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... Cuba sounds good,,  you paying ???
> 
> if you're buying , I'm flying.....



Yes I am buying you a one way ticket.


----------



## charley (May 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> Yes I am buying you a one way ticket.




 thx !!     it's #SAD you only speak English, typical of 'white Christian males' in the US... it's very rare that a 'trumper' can speak another language other than English  most trumpers live in a bubble, afraid of the world, scared of other cultures...   but yea !!   I'll take a one way ticket to Cuba...


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2018)

Lol how do you know what languages I speak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (May 24, 2018)

White Christian males??? Only white, not black or latino christian males..?? 

AWWW .. do you not wike white people widdle baby??? AWWW .. poor widdle baby is upset... and cwying.. Maybe poor widdle baby pooped his pants again.. 

And I believe this is an english speaking board. Why are you here if you have issues with people who only speak the English language.. 
Go find another board where they speak fluent stupid, or whatever you think it is, that makes you a non "trumper-white christian". 

You are un-Amercan to say the least... And I cordially invite you to accept princes offer of a one way ticket to any where you want .. just don't come back. 



charley said:


> thx !!     it's #SAD you only speak English, typical of 'white Christian males' in the US... it's very rare that a 'trumper' can speak another language other than English  most trumpers live in a bubble, afraid of the world, scared of other cultures...   but yea !!   I'll take a one way ticket to Cuba...


----------



## BadGas (May 24, 2018)

I'm curious also.. 



Prince said:


> Lol how do you know what languages I speak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (May 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> Lol how do you know what languages I speak?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 no kidding Rob...   guys like you are never multi-lingual .. your 'thing' is being a 'dog whistle guy'....       #SAD


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2018)

charley said:


> ?. no kidding Rob...   guys like you are never multi-lingual ?.  your 'thing' is being a 'dog whistle guy'....       #SAD



guys like me? lol
 I have a bachelor's degree what do you have?


----------



## charley (May 25, 2018)

Prince said:


> guys like me? lol
> I have a bachelor's degree what do you have?




..  lol... what I don't have is a 'DOG WHISTLE'


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Everyone can't always win. For action, there's an equal and opposite reaction. 1 person wins, 1 person loses. Can't have lightning without the thunder.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2018)

charley said:


> ..  lol... what I don't have is a 'DOG WHISTLE'



and an intellect capable of logic and reason.


----------

